# Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Trailer mit Mads Mikkelsen statt Johnny Depp



## Quinzel (14. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Trailer mit Mads Mikkelsen statt Johnny Depp* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Trailer mit Mads Mikkelsen statt Johnny Depp*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Quinzel (14. Dezember 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach tut der Schauspieler-Austausch der Reihe keinen Abbruch. Vielleicht wird es jetzt ohne Depp wieder etwas besser werden, nach dem doch recht seltsamen zweiten Teil.


----------



## Sirpopp (14. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht macht man ja einen running Gag draus und Grindelwald wechselt in den geplanten Teilen 4 und 5 auch jeweils Gesicht und Identität bzw. Schauspieler.


----------



## Hurshi (14. Dezember 2021)

"Im neuen Trailer ersetzt Mads Mikkelsen Johnny Depp"  ?

 Also ich glaub ja , der macht das sogar im Film mit dem ersetzen . .-P
Manchmal sind die Überschriften echt ein bisl gomüsch  .


----------

